
Cello – a programming language for living cells - pedrocosta
https://altabel.wordpress.com/2016/04/27/cello-a-programming-language-for-living-cells/
======
mavhc
[http://cellocad.org/about.html](http://cellocad.org/about.html) actual
website, because it's way too hard to add links in news articles apparently

~~~
azazqadir
And the article was written by a business development manager.

------
hutzlibu
Am I missing something, why there is so little attention to this?

Because if this is not revolutionary, I don't know, what else deserves the
term ...

Sure, it seems not to be working perfect, yet, with "only" 45 of 60
"programms" working in a actual cell, but it just sounds amazing to me. But I
don't know much about verilog or genetics in general, so I actually might miss
out some huge limitations ... but it still seems like a great success, with so
many potential applications ... I mean actual programming like you're used to,
but you don't target silicon, but a living cell! (and a cell can reproduce
itself ...)

It probably still takes great knowledge of genetics and cell structure in
general, to make something that works ... but I think, I start learning that
now.

~~~
sklogic
> Because if this is not revolutionary, I don't know, what else deserves the
> term ...

DNA computing was known and well-developed from around the late 90s. This work
only adds a tiny layer of abstraction to simplify building circuits -
something that previously was done with raw schematics. Given how simple those
circuits are, there is not that much difference, really.

~~~
hutzlibu
> Given how simple those circuits are, there is not that much difference,
> really.

So this might be the real limitation, but if I don't have to build those
circuits by hand, couldn't I build much more complex circuits with that "tiny
layer of abstraction"?

And as I said, I don't know much about verilog or genetics, but from a quick
overview, it seemed to me, that I could define variables, flow-structure, etc.
(modules?) so pretty much classic programming?

~~~
sklogic
You're not building any distinct conductive "wires" in a cell - each wire is a
global chemical signal, therefore there is a hard limit on how many of those
you can put into a single cell.

And, behavioural is not supported (i.e., no flip-flops, and definitely no
clock signal), so you can only have combinational logic.

~~~
hutzlibu
Thanks for your input. So it seems, there are indeed huge limitations ...
Could you give a rough number "on how many of those you can put into a single
cell"?

Anyway, I still think, this is a great step forward, but maybe not as
revolutionary, as I thought at first look (I think basic info like this,
belongs into the news article).

------
daemonk
I mainly work with eukaryotes, so I don't know much microbio aside from
generating vectors. Do we actually know enough about bacteria for this to
work? I can see it working for a small number of elements (anti-biotic
resistance, promoter sites, cloned genes). But not for any behavior more
complex than that?

------
merqurio
It would be awesome a future where you can hack your own bioreactors at home
with bacterias to grow whatever you want! But it could be very dangerous too
and create new potential pathogens.. this could make the war of antibiotics
even harder.

------
mafribe
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9415429](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9415429)

------
gravypod
I'm not a biologist, but doesn't the scheme & lisp model of "every function is
a monad that is just consecutively partially-applied to a set of data."

I have no experience with biology, but from what I remember in my highschool
class, that's what it sounded like. Take an input, simple transformation, make
an output.

Hopefully someone more experienced can clear this up for me.

------
kempe
Very cool. So they later might be closing in to repairing dna and removing
some specific decides linked to specific dna. Perhaps also in the future also
give option for a higher protection against viruses and bacteria. A little
creepy but this could lead to a huge break throu I believe.

------
cia48621793
??? [http://libcello.org/](http://libcello.org/)

------
Randin
My wife is a bioinformatition and she usually scoffs at these things.

~~~
beningrad
Genuinely curious, what is it about these things that she is disdainful. I ask
because I there I imagine two scenarios. The first scenario has an expert not
recognizing the potential for powerful abstraction to augment an individual's
effort. I have run across this attitude in programmers sometimes--they say
things like "C++ is the new assembly." The second scenario is has a layman not
realizing the ignorance of their effort. I have run across this problem in new
agers who get a little knowledge about string theory and believe the
universe's sympathetic vibrations can be felt by the soul. A string theorist
would rightly scoff at their conclusion.

------
guidopallemans
Unfortunate naming collision with Cello: High Level C:
[http://libcello.org/](http://libcello.org/)

~~~
eggy
I am learning the non-biological libcello, and thought the same thing, but the
title goes on to say 'for living cells'.

I guess since the Cello for cells uses Verilog, you could write a libcello-
based C-program to do the same. Cello-cello ;)

As I get older, the whole 'the universe is a big computer' thing has gone from
'what a whacko concept', to 'those parallels are interesting', to 'OMG, I am
just a bit!'. Real life is stranger than fiction. Amazing.

------
d33
I'll quote @slackstation from his comment in an entry from a month ago:

> I hope you like zombies because this is how you get zombies.

